# Join or donate to the AKFF Movember team



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Greetings AKFFers,

I am growing a moustache for Movember this year and am looking for recruits to join the 'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces' team.

Why should AKFF members think about joining or donating in Movember?
*1 in 9 men will be diagnosed with prostate cancer in their lifetime
*This year 20,000 new cases of the disease will be diagnosed
*1 in 8 men will experience depression in their lifetime

This will be the fourth year running that AKFF has participated in Movember. Last year we raised over $300.

Men who grow moustaches during Movember are showered with attention from the ladies, and more importantly receive highly coveted 'Movember mojo', leading to hot kayak fishing sessions.

Join the movement! You too could look like these handsome AKFFers from last years campaign:










To *JOIN* the 'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces' team go to: https://www.movember.com/au/register/de ... _id/215758 and follow the steps.

To *DONATE* to the team, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/your ... _id/215758

Hoping to welcome you to the AKFF Movember team shortly.

Jason (Squidder), on behalf of future AKFF hairy gentlemen everywhere


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounds like a good thing to do. Probably join up in the next few days.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

eeeerrgghhh I never want to look like those blokes...


----------



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Good cause, well done.


----------



## Benzo (Aug 11, 2011)

Joined and ready, it will be good to not have as much to shave for a month  
Now, the question is what style will i go for........Hmmm ☮


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done on joining the team Benzo, of course the choice of style is yours, variations on the handlebar has served many AKFFers well in Movember.

And big thanks to Wokka for kicking off the AKFF team donations, good stuff mate


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

Good work all. Great cause.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for your donation Oldkent, greatly appreciated mate - the AKFF effort is gaining momentum  A few more moutached gents would not astray however ;-)


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Righto... Should put my hand up probably... Might have to shave my whole beard off first.... 8)

EDIT: In


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVSfj8UAAAjfgAAQQKEAEAgAFAA3452gIABQoAAAyZBFNqeUDymj1GaZCpQldxC3M4ZARHrcUspNF2w9XkBg+9hJSCDkwrkXckU4UJBUn4/F


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Good on you Dan and welcome to the team


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^I hope she doesn't happen to like to kayak fish.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Just a gentle reminder to everyone that the AKFF Movember team, the "Australian Kayak Fungus Faces" is still looking for team members, and seeking donations. We have three members so far and would welcome anyone else keen to do their bit for men's health. Less than a week before it all kicks off fellas!

To *JOIN* the 'Australian Kayak Fungus Faces' team go to: https://www.movember.com/au/register/de ... _id/215758 and follow the steps.

To *DONATE* to the team, go to: https://www.movember.com/au/donate/your ... _id/215758

Cheers,
Jason (Squidder)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVeHAkwAAA7fgAAQQCUAEBCClAAv7f+gIABkJVT8mhTRjQhmo/SCGMCYJkwBMArKIX2cnWtY7NLJrQxQmnymCGlBddFeBevDenRJZt0V90S32Q+I6c9RI4XKPTtPI4za45XwSBVIwISuxDB3wXckU4UJBXhwJMA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

RedPhoenix said:


> Back in for another year.
> 
> This year, each participant will get a MO under their avatar. Get in quick.
> 
> Red.


Fantastic to have you on board for another year mate  And moustached avatars are cool 8)


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome to the fold Gee


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

squidder... done but as a bearded bloke I am willing to put the facial hair on the line... I'll shave it off if we get to a figure that I have yet to set. Considering I have been hairsuit since 1971 thats not a promise I make lightly.

cheers

John


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSW6p6UAADffgAAQZYey0KmIFAC/79/wMAEma1hqp+p6TKeRk00BBoNDRk0eoGpoFMYUwmjAIyMhoephqegSTaU9MJlDTaT1AaGg9R66CMAs+SpOyMtCRE5NdNSGWXeKBtcG1zme9t2dCWsaZkqgnuU8kqIKTN7WTpa7mbc2JCFiY49T+QTzXZgfTHETF4wIB0Nij264jT8yi9eYXp30gN4GJPLGny4qNZAOpmU7hg6WCDKGXogo9gHYL7bipFt+rbbuum+3YGtjnq4F2ahXcPcwIoOHAijab6RgnOF63rEp4UWiXGRsaK5rATdsHxNT+Jw4nLJoU5c2kIiSRzm7LUj3DMyUKab9lVX7ASkONdjHzwoN5GaCgQZKfqMLVCkXpba6RKUtpXwcCcyktblAHDeU5GTNNmoKsR2t6PLPbNQeMOPxYzodYCYotxdyRThQkCW6p6U=


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, so looks like I gotta find some clippers somewhere to get rid of the total manliness I currently have so I can start again in a couple of days and be a mucho mustachio'd man 

Are we posting pics on here, on the team site thingy, etc?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Well done Geoff, I hope I don't cry and run when I see you at Troutfest next week. ;-) Gee has obviously mobilised his donation strike team and is smashing the rest of us with almost $300 in donations already!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> Back in for another year.
> 
> This year, each participant will get a MO under their avatar. Get in quick.
> 
> Red.


Can I join from over here?

If so, lets get a call out for our OS members! 
Zed? you in?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I can't grow facial hair. To much gray in the muzzle, and I might get put down like an old dog.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm in, this will be my third year running exposing my ranga mo to the world, but the first year on the AKFF team.

And if anyone doubts the mojo-building powers of the mo:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok I've joined locally 
MY MO SPACE PAGE http://mobro.co/anselmo

Monday will be the first time I've shaved my upper lip since
Well ever, that I can remember
And the first time I've shaved my chin since 1994 at least

I'm a bit worried, but I think my wife is more excited than she needs to be

Ah a bare face just in time for an Irish winter
Excellent timing wingnut


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zed said:


> I can't grow facial hair. To much gray in the muzzle, and I might get put down like an old dog.


Ah come on!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaU4hmMAACpfgAAQcKeAEiGpFBov7/6wMADC0NVP0NTTUzKGmJhlPUyGamIRT00IZDQAAAA0DVMh6mQBo0GgAAFomRyZEscQ+dGmRuFvqaUtr0mTN268/cnKKdqlEP2CYGaGKgztXXTrRoDWCvszQ9QyJJRfGZDAoGLgWMkSIHx3S8cEtK7hXF7hOsNzLdeAG+0A6Fi6BUXQqiFWDEtBResWkJUKOS6Z3ezHIEiHLryDORiJNZCIprfiFr4AXQtKF7UehEawcKTUhy5ZOygEDmYqdhfAGEXhNhSWrWfi7kinChIUpxDMYA==


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Zed said:
> ...


Ah it won't let me :-(


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Well the beard is gone...

And I must say, I feel a little violated...... :shock:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbVAYWUAABPfgAAQUMeAEqAREAou776gIABkRU/CKeUekw0ag/VNqfqT9UEUw1BiaMRhBiDZ0INnwVXFXBspsgPCyaxpf2dRjXRAG3eNhhcyWpNHhw12D0xzUtPnMGlgY8ZzPFMUQTWAFPLpcP0vP2VHKxfwnXoAgwSm/AhzXWF3JFOFCQtUBhZQ


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

As an IT Guy, I found this a little amusing...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK lads we need 'before' photos posted up today please...

Show us your cleanly shaven mugs.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Freshly shaved this morning...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXQgzS8AABBfgAAQQIfAEgFgWAo/99+wIABkRU96on5QTR6anhQwmMofqg1T0mTINAAaABp6mJi0cJOTKtspTNYZoouBnlH2aYtcO7QcqwSALf4v6zR5OZcKuIcrNaENdLPv62GfR9CZW5y+ko0gqRGES5vew0qFn0jyUELdgLRfQtgQZwp8QQJw/F3JFOFCQdCDNLw=


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, here we go again...


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RedPhoenix said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Ah it won't let me :-(
> ...


it might be because I had to register on the Irish movember site
ah well I'll just have to be honorary :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

FishinDan said:


> Well the beard is gone...
> 
> And I must say, I feel a little violated...... :shock:


yep me too
and SWMBO covering her face while I was doing it didn't help

Will try and load my "before" pics today


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Eager to test out this year's Movember mojo, I headed up to Anglers Reach last night to fish with BigGee at Troutfest. Normally bearded, Gee has forfeited his beard for the month, and on this first day of Movember he was particularly favoured by the moustache gods, scoring his best brown on a plastic as well as many others taken on the troll


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Before shot
In case you're wondering was having my hair cut at the same time


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWegdyHEAAAzfgAAQQAHMgpCQUIovT8wAIABIao2oDRk9I9JieppoNQyEabRA0NGhoNYPqSbKL3GZkLbIIGhkjM9Lwr4zHVZ0JahfRbGK/h+wOmbDRA0EQuLuSKcKEh0DuQ4g


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Jonas Hiller (Anaheim Ducks goalie) is on the Mo' bus. As are his team mates.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXemaU8AACJfgEAQUIGAArSiVCo+5/7gIACEGqn5NTIhkZoJtDUzQnlMNU9TaIDJoAADQCYWkoaNtxpnDoxnhD/wUxBgk5Z3olfYIQaPT1h2gwXhAw8ZmHCpQxq892HdZegNOWkZyJe23KpUCL6ODYwahkDn2kUxdICW9+Ho4OBIG/nEhkv59gM1oHwMyBWqVikfi7kinChIO9M0p4A=


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Hilariously, I have a job interview this morning. Would you employ this bloke to teach kids?










Oh well, it's for a good cause I suppose...


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The "trucker" was done to death, so I've gone slightly more extravegant... I'm calling it the "ape hangers" after the harley handlebars on the bikes that cruise through Yandina here every sunday :lol:


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Quality Gee, that mo is clearly taking root in your brain and generating one winning idea after another!


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

scater said:


> Hilariously, I have a job interview this morning. Would you employ this bloke to teach kids?
> 
> Oh well, it's for a good cause I suppose...


I was at a conference yesterday with Department of Child Safety.... Always fun with a dodgy moustache goin on!!! :lol:


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Week 2 people....


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for all the donations folks, as of about 5 minutes ago the AKFF Movember team is sitting on $1364. Fine work all  My mo is itchy as hell


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

With only days to go the AKFF team is nearing $1700 in donations - to everyone who has donated to the cause, thanks so much for your generosity!  To everyone who hasn't......wouldn't it be great if we could get to $2000 ;-)

Cheers,
Squidder


----------



## Grunt (Dec 7, 2008)

Would have joined you guys but went into it as part of my Union's group.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUyKpqAAABZfgAAQQAXIAgCzVAo/79+gIACANVP0aCnqeETE2iaMNE9QwyNNNMjCZGCaAxaYR24VjjRG6C+1MW8NSjnVxjwcE1uXphKzO9zCnfgUybMhTvZHJP0UUvFAVTTKnJhp57hQ6eHPggWCnQ1SvXqq3FZWBv2uBCRPYpPoRv/Wr2jNs6yZEoCSIm1IElmFAxAgwKSSSLL+LuSKcKEgmRVNQA==


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Nearly Done...


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

When I set out I never worried about photos as I was doing it "wrong" but I am going to have to go public now as the $1000 target has been reached... I must admit to being totally stunned...

the soon to be clean shaven man

John


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks to the generosity of AKFF members and friends, and a particularly hefty donation from John316's mate Pete, the Australian Kayak Fungus Faces have hit the *$2500 mark*, and the tally continues to head northwards. Great stuff everyone


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

indiedog said:


> Oh, and why do you guys look so unhappy?? :lol:


Cause when you look like we do and smile, people call the police!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf+0B3UAABzfgAAQYOcAECDCUCA/796gMACmg1NNBGFPJHlMEMmnlDGExNBgjEMjCYNU9NTQ9Rk9QAAGgStI5u79JnGktpX3YPsDy2wiGtWxVBNpqG7k2GNUSPgwvJp0LgvOhJj6s5HK4VmLKQlmZibaku0Z9JHVV4JwGpiPNQ9wpU2OiCQYEkWWYkQGYMGQLwoG9oJrO4TNytiu8WPPWkWxu9+KijCId9czIjBIgYIc+MVjeGtFP/i7kinChIf9oDuo


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

absolutely mo tastic guys.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

My photos have been posted in the "Reverse Movember" thread so at the risk of repeating myself...










then the full horror...









cheers

John


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

The mo as of last night... About 2 minutes before it came off....

I feel weird and naked again! :shock:


----------

